# Queretaro to Oaxaca



## grumpity (Jul 24, 2010)

We're in Queretaro for a few months, and I've wanted to travel to Oaxaca for a while. 
Problem is, it's too far to drive with a toddler, and from what I can tell, only two airlines (Continental and Airmexico Connect) fly from QRO, and neither flies QRO-OAX. Are there others that I'm just not aware of? Any other ideas that I might be missing?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

If the trip is too long for an infant why not break it into 2 days stopping in Puebla then Oaxaca the next night...It is all quota roads from Queretaro to Oaxaca now with the completion of the Arco Norte around the state of Mexico and DF....


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2010)

You could take the bus line ETN from Queretaro to the Mexico Norte station in Mexico City (about 2 1/2 hours), and then the next bus to Cuernavaca. Stay overnight there, and then another bus to Oaxaca.

ETN's buses are only 3 seats across, and recline for sleep. They also have movies, food and a restroom onboard. If you travel mid-week and during the middle of the day, there are also fewer passengers.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I guess that I'm surprised with the premise that Queretaro to Oaxaca(assume that you mean Oaxaca City and not the beach areas) is too far to drive with a toddler in one day. We live about an hour north of Queretaro and only about 8 hours to Oaxaca City via norte. Therefore assume that you are more like 7 hours. We often traveled with toddlers for 7 hours+. We found that if we left as early as possible and arrived mid-afternoon that worked well.


----------

